# Rat Breeder in Idaho



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I am looking for a rat breeder in the Boise, ID area.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

We have none, sadly.

I live in the area. So hey!


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey, Idaho buddy! Well, we should be the breeders than! I saw an add on craigslist not that long ago for a couple that lived in Eagle who bred dumbo rats. But, their add is gone and I can't find their website. I don't have a need for any more rats at the moment but its good to know a guy. If you don't mind me asking, where do you take your rats when they are sick? I am a new rat owner and would like to have a number on hand if one of my boys gets sick. Also, where did you get your rat(s)?


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know about breeders, but tiny toes rescue in Jerome always has rats. I'm from Twin Falls 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

